# Good sources for bully sticks?



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

Anyone have a cheap but safe resource for bully sticks? My dog is going through a $5 bully stick a week! I also heard there are some that are non-smelly?


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

Some one recommended this website:http://helpingudders.com/TreatShowcase.htm#him but I have not tried them yet.I am thinking of getting that Himalayan dog chew also.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Costco has some that are a dozen 12" sticks for $20. And there are multiple online resources.


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

I use www.bestbullysticks.com, I know a lot of others use them too...they're good quality and much cheaper than other places. I pay 1.09 for a six inch braided stick, it's pretty great.




allab said:


> Some one recommended this website:http://helpingudders.com/TreatShowcase.htm#him but I have not tried them yet.*I am thinking of getting that Himalayan dog chew also.*


I'll warn you that if you have a dog that is a big chewer it doesn't last NEAR as long as they say...Teddy had one and finished it in 45 minutes. I was kind of disappointed.


----------



## allab (Oct 6, 2007)

kpollard;
I'll warn you that if you have a dog that is a big chewer it doesn't last NEAR as long as they say...Teddy had one and finished it in 45 minutes. I was kind of disappointed.[/QUOTE said:


> Thanks for the heads up.My dogs are very powerful chewers and I guess we'll find out once the order comes in.I've just placed an order last night.And I ordered a few of the odorless bully sticks,so I'll let y'all know if they are truly odorless.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

thanks!!! I'll try that site and one of these days if I ever get to costco I'll try them too 

ETA: arg... that site doesn't ship to canada.


----------



## kpollard (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm sorry! I wish I had known that, I wouldn't have steered you that way..


----------



## Sunshyne (Feb 5, 2008)

Do you know if there are any local dog stores? Before I had Chloe I had no clue how many were in my area! There are 4 alone in a ten mile radius of my house, and another 5 near my office. They seemed fru-fru and I was afraid to even go in, but I was so surprised at the prices. I get Merrick bully sticks for between $1-2 (depends on which store) as compared to generic brand at Petco for $5!!

The local feed store also carries tons of dog supplies, and they had even cheaper bully sticks, but it's not on my way to anywhere so I don't go there much.

I know you're due soon and probably don't want to be driving all around, but check out the phone book and or google for "dog bakery" or something, that's how I found ours.


----------



## Annamarie (Oct 14, 2007)

so far the cheapest I've found is the local pet shop that sells a bag of bully sticks (10 I think?) for $30. at first I reeled in shock at the price, but when you figure 1 is $5 or more at other stores, it's not a bad deal.

also does anyone know the difference between "moo chews" and bully sticks? there are no ingredients listed on the moo chews.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm not sure if this answers your question, but I do know that there is a brand "Moo!" that makes bully sticks. At my local botique-y pet store they are about 2.00 for a 6 in. stick and unless you are sniffing hard they don't really stink. So those are the ones I get for Max and he seems to like them a lot.


----------



## poopsiem (Feb 21, 2008)

I ordered bully sticks for Chobe off the internet. He devoured the first batch in no time at all. My second order from the same site didn't quite look like the first batch. I noticed that Chobe was vomiting on frequent occasions. After a severe bout of vomiting and diarrhea, I took him to the vet who said his stomach was severely inflamed. I'm wondering if the bully sticks had anything to do with it. Chobe eats anything that isn't tied down so he could have gotten into something else. Nevertheless, I haven't given him any bully sticks recently and he's doing much better.


----------



## swissypup (Mar 7, 2008)

try bravo...they don't smell and are all sourced from human grade. they are really thick and sturdy too. my dog also likes their beef trachea...


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 20, 2008)

The way my dog goes through them, I don't know how I can afford it. I got a pretty thick bully stick from Petsmart for her, $5.99, 7" long, she polished it off in about 20 minutes.
She is a beagle-bulldog mix, I guess she is a "powerful chewer" and this is more of a treat than a chew toy for her.


----------



## Layladog (Sep 25, 2008)

I got 25 extra thick 12" bully sticks from valuepetsupplies.com for about $55. Not as cheap per stick as some, but since they are extra thick they last longer. I've been very pleased with the quality.


----------



## drdogman (Aug 3, 2011)

I buy from www.bullysticks.ca. These are odorfree and priced right . I buy the 12" regular sticks. They last my dog about 1 1/2 hours. I see they are also from free range cattle


----------



## HerdersForMe (Jul 26, 2011)

Chuckles said:


> The way my dog goes through them, I don't know how I can afford it. I got a pretty thick bully stick from Petsmart for her, $5.99, 7" long, she polished it off in about 20 minutes.
> She is a beagle-bulldog mix, I guess she is a "powerful chewer" and this is more of a treat than a chew toy for her.


Gave my sheltie a 12 inch bully stick...went through half of it in like 15 minutes. He's a ridiculous chewer...


----------



## Fuzzybutts (Jul 21, 2011)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/dog-supplies/dog-treats/natural-treats/ps/c/3307/19/75

I am sure someone here will say they are a horrid company... but we have 2 dogs, a cat, 5 parrots, 2 treefroggs and 3 salamanders... they are economical and have stuff for everything we own!

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+19+75+23145&pcatid=23145 are pizzles on clearance (bulk)


----------



## jkliveng (Jul 7, 2011)

this thread is from 2008, I think that first new post was from a plug for the site.


----------



## Fuzzybutts (Jul 21, 2011)

If so, I give them credit for creative free advertising! LOL

At over $100 (bulk pricing) I know *I* won't be buying from there though.


----------



## Aidin (Oct 6, 2016)

Try http://www.mybullysticks.com. They have a pretty good selection.


----------

